
Analyse Asia 50: A Tribute to Satoru Iwata and Nintendo's Future with Serkan Toto - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/08/07/episode-50-a-tribute-to-satoru-iwata-nintendo-future-with-serkan-toto/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Serkan Toto, CEO of Kantan Games, joined us to give a tribute to
Satoru Iwata, CEO of Nintendo who has just passed away at the age of 50. We
discussed his legacy in Nintendo and the contributions that he has made to the
company and also to the console gaming world as a whole. We also discussed the
future of Nintendo covering from the potential successors to the CEO role to
their recent first quarter earnings in Q1 2015 where they made their first
profit in years. With a bullish view from Serkan, we also discussed the
implications to DeNA and Gree and the upcoming roadmap for Nintendo’s games to
come online in mobile. Last but not least, Serkan also give his perspective on
LINE’s recent falling revenues that arised from the gaming aspect of their
business.

